

How Necking Shaped the Giraffe - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/how-necking-shaped-the-giraffe

======
morganm
Very interesting info on how the heart and blood vessels can keep up with such
an exaggerated animal.

The first episode of BBC's "Africa"[1] (Kalahari) features a stunning scene of
two males rutting.

The behind the lens clip at the end also covers the giraffe scene.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_\(TV_series\))

